# Blah! Damned Essie!



## Aquilah (Jun 22, 2008)

I have no effin' idea what the deal is, but Essie NP just does NOT want to go on nicely for me! I don't put it on any differently than my other brands, but it seems to want to go on streaky no matter what! And, in order to make it look decent without streaks, it takes like 3 coats! That's fine on my toes, but I don't want a bazillion layers of polish on my fingers... Blah! Anyone else experience this with Essie, or is it just me?


----------



## JordanGalore (Jun 23, 2008)

I've experienced this with a couple of the lighter shades of Essie. I have the dark shades from the fall collection w/ like "alligator purse" etc. and they go on like a dream. I have yet to figure out what is wrong with my Essie polishes, lol.


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 23, 2008)

i have no problems at all i love essie, i always buff my nails first though and make sure i have no ridges or anything though, maybe that will help?


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Liz-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have no problems at all i love essie, i always buff my nails first though and make sure i have no ridges or anything though, maybe that will help? I started doing that before i apply any polish on my nails and it really makes it go on smoother, lasts longer and stuff.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 23, 2008)

I have no problems w/ essie....but I only use essies natural and light colors..are you using a dark one?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 23, 2008)

I've never tried Essie but I have that problem with the MAC ones so I rarely use them.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Liz-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have no problems at all i love essie, i always buff my nails first though and make sure i have no ridges or anything though, maybe that will help? I do that every time I do my nails, and never have a problem with other brands. I read elsewhere that it seems to depend on the finish of the polish, and sometimes the color in general. It might be a matter of the polish and the person too, as it seems certain colors work for some without streaking, but not for others. Ah well! I won't give up on Essie just yet though!


----------



## moccah (Jul 22, 2008)

I hate essie np for this...I have the same problem

Light colors, dark colors, dont matter

it just goes on ugly no matter what I do


----------



## pink.princess (Jul 30, 2008)

I personally think it's the brush. I don't own any Essie, but my roommate let me borrow one - it was the cutest coral color - and I couldn't even finish painting one hand because I got so frustrated with the application.


----------

